# Organizing my pattern collection



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

So, I was cleaning out the closet in order to turn it into a pantry. It FINALLY got done and there is actual food on the shelves. Lately, every time I've gotten close, someone has come home with stuff to be stored........lol. But I digress....

The pantry is done, and in it I found 2 heavy duty plastic binders. I was going to throw them into the donate box, then realized: they are the perfect place to store all my downloaded crochet patterns! I have tons of them that I want to print out, and was wondering how to keep track of them. I've picked up a package of page protectors and I'm putting the pages in my binders! When I outgrow the binders, I'll either find more or put them in a larger one!!!

I even went ahead and put up a shelf in my office so that the binders have a home! I'm so proud of myself today!!!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Very Nice.... I do believe you need to get yourself a camera so we can all see photos of your hard work.... Although you don't live to far from me, I'm about ready to take a drive... Ha Ha....

I haven't really tackled much this past week.... It's been a busy one in such odd ways.... 

But since changing our bedroom around & giving it a huge deep cleaning, I've been able to keep it clean, tidy, & dusted....

And the office has stayed clean too (with the exception of the bird throwing seeds out their cages...)...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Michelle~you are welcome any time! There is a great campground nearby, too! Just don't expect to see my garden. There is now nothing in it but what are probably weeds again. All this rain washed my seed up to the surface and the birds got most of it. I'm starting again and hoping I get something going now.

If you're not doing anything some afternoon, come on by. I'm always home. Lately, I'm sitting around doing a lot of crochet and researching my sheep and my chickens. Hoping to put up a sheep pen this week. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Ninn, I have done the binder and sheet protector thing with my crochet, knit and quilting patterns also. I've taught crochet at the middle school for 23 years and this is how I keep originals of our favorite patterns so that they don't get lost. My mom recently gave me a TON of old quilting magazines and after realizing that there were only one or two in each magazine that I would actually ever make I decided to rip them out and put into binders also. I put any pattern pieces and directions into the sheet protector along with the picture so that it's all together. I'm going to make one for my "garden ideas" too so I can get rid of all the gardening magazines I have taking up room. Maybe someday I'll go through all my cookbooks also...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

CO Sunflower=the garden idea binder is great! I have a bunch of gardening mags lying around that I didn't want to throw out. Page sleeves are really cheap. I'm getting more today! Then I can just save what I wanted and toss the rest to be shredded and composted! WOOHOO!!


----------

